# Going on holiday shortly after bringing new pup home



## Lauren6 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I will be bringing my first puppy home in a months time, however myself and OH booked a holiday abroad last year (not knowing then we would be getting pup). It will be for 10 days and we will have only had her home for 2 weeks when we go on holiday.

My mum has said that she will have pup at her house while we are away, however she has had dogs before and has been quite flaky with them. 
I will have been toilet training pup, teaching her who is pack leader, and generally avoiding her developing small dog syndrome (she is lhasa apso x miniature poodle), for the two weeks she will be home before we go away, and I am worried that mum will be flaky with her, not teach/train her, etc like I will have been and I am worried it will have a negative effect on her. I am also worried she will feel I have abandoned her. 
Also my two younger brothers (8 and 9) live with mum and I know they will be gentle with her but she may feel she is pack leader with them.

Sorry for all the questions and if anyone has any suggestions or advice it would be greatly appreciated! 

Lauren


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

is there any way that the breeder can hold on to the pup until you get home? just an idea

welcome to PF - i have cats myself, but love dogs and had a family pooch when i was a kid . what puppy are you getting?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I would forget all the pack leader nonsense (my personal opinion) Dogs are dogs, humans are humans and dogs know the difference 

Congratulations on your new pup - I wish you many happy years together.

You have a couple of options, could the breeder hold the puppy for a few weeks until you are back from holidays? Otherwise I'm sure your mum will do a great job puppy sitting and it will be great socialisation for pup to play with young kids etc.
Give your mum clear instructions and don't get to hung up if toilet training etc hasn't progressed as much as you'd of wanted or even gone back a bit, it won't take you long to get back on track


----------



## Lauren6 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Guys, she's a lhasa-poo, catlover. Maybe I am just over worrying as she's my first. I may just have to be very strict with mum and hope pups too young for it to have any negative effects on her!  The breeder is a family friend so could be worth asking


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Lauren6 said:


> Thanks Guys, she's a lhasa-poo, catlover. Maybe I am just over worrying as she's my first. I may just have to be very strict with mum and hope pups too young for it to have any negative effects on her!  The breeder is a family friend so could be worth asking


i had a king charles spaniel - he was so cute .

we used to look after my mums friends lhasa apso for a couple of weeks when they went away, and she thought it was great just like me and my siblings did - as she was small we could take her for little walks and play with her. she was only ever around adults, but had a llovely nature and loved us as much as we loved her . i'm sure if the breeder cant hang on to her you're mum will do a fine job for 10 days 

pictures as soon as you get her please!  x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lauren6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I will be bringing my first puppy home in a months time, however myself and OH booked a holiday abroad last year (not knowing then we would be getting pup). It will be for 10 days and we will have only had her home for 2 weeks when we go on holiday.
> 
> ...


I would forget all about the pack leader baloney, all a pup needs is training and an owner that is consistent and a routine so he /she knows where they are.

It takes a pup a few weeks to settle in, they can also be very stressed at first about leaving mum and litter mates, dont be suprised if she does have a set back, not necessarlly because of your mums training but because after leaving mum and litter mates she will barely have a chance to get settled before going to somewhere else thats strange and yet more different people and environment to just start getting used to there again to be moved back again.

All you can do is ask your mum to keep the routine as much as possible but it still a different person and environment. There is a puppy plan for socialisation
that explains why this is important to pups and there is a plan to download that might be of some help.
The Puppy Plan


----------



## Lauren6 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> All you can do is ask your mum to keep the routine as much as possible but it still a different person and environment. There is a puppy plan for socialisation
> that explains why this is important to pups and there is a plan to download that might be of some help.
> The Puppy Plan


Thanks I will print it off now it looks great!!


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

It might be a good idea during those couple of weeks to take new pup around your mums to get her used to the environment. Maybe even leave her there for 30mins or so during the week before you go and then you may find she is ok for the 10 days as its not completely new.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I have a Lhasa cross poodle and he is great. Im sure they will be fine with your mum.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

Lauren6 said:


> Also my two younger brothers (8 and 9) live with mum and I know they will be gentle with her but she may feel she is pack leader with them.


she is around 3 months old and a submissive breed, so it's very unlikely for her to be a pack leader in 10 days


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

you could ask the breeders to hold her back until after you get back i know of quite a few who have done.

i may have held back on this dog as you knew the holiday was coming up, last year i had to cancel a holiday as i got alfie and he was too young to leave after a few weeks.

its going to be stressful for the puppy to leave one home then a few weeks later you leave too. i would think about waiting until you got back as she will prob settle in much better after your back and focused in her.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd second the advice to ask the breeder to keep her for the extra time. Moving from the breeder to you is so stressful for a puppy, for you to then move her to another household just a few weeks later could badly affect your puppy. Breeders do care about their pups and I'm sure they'd prefer to hang on to her than put her through the stress of what you're suggesting.

Either get the breeder to hang on. Or cancel your holiday. 

A pup is a little baby and shouldn't be passed from pillar to post if you can help it.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

I personally would ask the breeder to hold on or cancel my holiday.

And I wouldn't forget about being pack leader, whatever you want to call it, benevolent leader, guide, teacher, parent etc. a puppy needs training; rules to follow, consistency and an owner it can trust to guide, teach and keep it safe 

ETA: The Puppy Plan is great


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Reschedule the hols.....if they cannot give money back ..then postponeit!...it is really bad timing ....it would be great to spend your holidyas with the pup in your house giving her time to settle with you...


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats on your puppy -I would choose your mum over the breeder.

Don't want them to form a bond with the breeder.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd ask the breeder if she can hang on to her for a few extra weeks too. I know that the first couple of months with Sherlock were a difficult time for all of us as he learnt to settle in a different environment, and I wouldn't have wanted to hand him over to my mum until he'd grown up a bit (even now at nearly a year old I'm worried about leaving him with someone else!). Also I don't think I'd be able to enjoy the holiday if I'd had to leave my puppy - they really are like babies at that age and you get very, very attached.

Good luck whichever way you do it - and come back with pics when you can!! :thumbup:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Kicksforkills said:


> Congrats on your puppy -I would choose your mum over the breeder.
> 
> Don't want them to form a bond with the breeder.


I wouldn't worry about that at all.

I got Charlie when he was quite old (in puppy terms) and he's bonded with me easily and beautifully. Leaving the pup in the breeders capable hands rather than her mother, who is unsure of how to take care of a puppy, is a far better option from the puppy's point of view.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Kicksforkills said:


> Congrats on your puppy -I would choose your mum over the breeder.
> 
> Don't want them to form a bond with the breeder.


they should already have a bond with the breeder as they should be handling them all the time.

i got my last dog billy at 13 weeks as the breeder didnt want to sell them before xmas as she didnt want the wrong sort of people getting a puppy. we all had a strong bond with him which lasted 14 years and he was the most trusting dog. a few extra weeks with the breeder shouldnt do any harm.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah ok lol


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Galadriel17 said:


> And I wouldn't forget about being pack leader, whatever you want to call it, benevolent leader,* guide, teacher,* parent etc. a* puppy needs training; rules to follow*, consistency and an owner it can trust to guide, teach and keep it safe
> 
> ETA: The Puppy Plan is great


Surely teaching/training/setting rules is exactly what a guide and teacher does?

Pack leader to me means teaching and educating your dog, giving it rules and boundaries, doesnt have to meant alpha rolling does it? Even though i am by no means a pack leader to Sam, he thinks he is the boss lool


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Kicksforkills said:


> Congrats on your puppy -I would choose your mum over the breeder.
> 
> Don't want them to form a bond with the breeder.


I didnt get Millie until 10 months and never had an issue with bonding - It took longer but I think we have a bond which can match any owner who has had their dog since 8-9weeks.

As for the pack leader bits which the OP mentioned (whilst I hate that term)I believe that falls into place naturally with love, guidance and consistancy (No alpha rolling/ smacking noses or rubbing noses in wee required .). A dog will learn what is acceptable, what the boundaries are and what is expected. With posative training your puppy will naturally want to please and learn. Its all about keeping calm ignoring the mistakes and rewarding the behaviour you want. You dont need to actively 'work' on becoming a pack leader.


----------



## Lauren6 (Apr 9, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> Reschedule the hols.....if they cannot give money back ..then postponeit!...it is really bad timing ....it would be great to spend your holidyas with the pup in your house giving her time to settle with you...


They wont give us our money back and we arent able to postpone it as its the only time OH is allowed off work. Terrible timing I agree, it will be the only holiday we've ever been on too which makes the timing even more frustrating!


----------



## Lauren6 (Apr 9, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> As for the pack leader bits which the OP mentioned (whilst I hate that term)I believe that falls into place naturally with love, guidance and consistancy (No alpha rolling/ smacking noses or rubbing noses in wee required .). A dog will learn what is acceptable, what the boundaries are and what is expected. With posative training your puppy will naturally want to please and learn. Its all about keeping calm ignoring the mistakes and rewarding the behaviour you want. You dont need to actively 'work' on becoming a pack leader.


There will definitely be no rubbing nose in wee, smacking, etc going on! If anything im such a walkover im worried I wont be stern enough with her  I think because my mother in laws dogs are naughty and a pain in the bum I worry my pup will end up like them  I presume this is probably to do with how she has brought them up rather than them having 'naughty' personalities


----------



## Lauren6 (Apr 9, 2012)

This is Mummy and Babies a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

5rivers79 said:


> Surely teaching/training/setting rules is exactly what a guide and teacher does?
> 
> *Pack leader to me means teaching and educating your dog, giving it rules and boundaries, doesnt have to meant alpha rolling does it?* Even though i am by no means a pack leader to Sam, he thinks he is the boss lool


I agree  I used those other words because some people on here think if you use the term pack leader you use force and agression which I don't


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

We had a similar problem Lauren, I had a wedding to go to and we both had commitments during the day which often meant leaving my pup with my mum was the best option. 
I wouldn't say one week would make a huge difference as long as your mum is kind. But over time we found behaviours creeping in that we didn't like and had to change our situation so only we were looking after her. Since then she has made a huge difference and those behaviour have disappeared with consistency and boundaries. Looking back though we were so strict in our ideas of how we wanted our puppy to be, now we realise that some things are more and less important. Yes some dogs do have naughty personalities and need more consistancy than others and will always try and test the boundaries. However with ours now she has been to classes and we practiced we have a dog that is friendly and easy to take on visits or to new places. 
One thing I will say is don't be too hard on yourself or your pup. Our pup displayed some behaviours that we really worried about right up to 6 months old and it took her a long time to grow out of but now she is great so it does pay off. Another thing I don't think is mentioned enough is that puppies have masses of energy and many breeds can't be walked as much as you would like because they are puppies. As adults once you can walk them as much as they need those habits disappear. 
So glad you're thinking about these things it's a sign of a good owner. I would say though a week with your mum at this stage won't do any harm there are a lot of very dramatic things written about raising puppies online but I find as as long as everyone knows to be calm and kind to the pup and encourage the good behaviours she will be ok. Also make sure your pup has things to do if your mum is flaky like a little kong or some interesting new toys that occupy it during the day. 
Best of luck and enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

If you can't cancel the holiday, then definitely speak to the breeder

I know you're in a pickle that you couldn't have planned for - but it's really not fair to bring a pup away from it's family to your home and start getting them used to your home and routine, and then pass them to another home and routine, and then back again in such a short space of time. 

The pups needs should always come before your wants.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Totally agree with Fleur, go and have a fab holiday. If the breeder cant hold onto the pup for another couple of weeks, dont panic, the socialisation will be good at your mums and you have years ahead to sort anything out. I had a similar situation a couple of years ago when the rescue kennels couldnt keep the dog we had agreed to have while we went on our pre planned holiday. She ended up staying with a friend for ten days. There hasnt been a downside to this, she loved staying there and loves visiting my friend still. It doesnt appear to have had a negative effect so go on, take up your mums offer and have a lovely break.


----------

